# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Just in: Sustaplex 325

## shrpskn

Just got these in...I know it's a new lab, but thought I'd post.

I'll update this thread with how this product treats me...

----------


## Stew

hey man im so glad you put this up lemme know how this product is, considering its a new brand i was a little scetchy about getting some myself, but would deff. like to hear your results.thanks

----------


## Markosterone

Nice testo blend  :Big Grin: 

GL with it!

----------


## shrpskn

I got some Mastaplex 100 and Trenaplex 100 on the way too...I'll post up pics of them too.

Looking forward to the test, mast, tren stack...It's my fav!!

Seeing this is a new line to hit the market, I'll give my honest feedback on these products as well.

Respect,

----------


## gigem

cool ive been going to get some but was wanting to see how it went thanks for the post!

----------


## ph34rsh4ck

Let me know how that trenaplex goes, im bout to order some trenaplex and testaplex, i tried searchin yesterday for ****labs on here but couldnt find a single thread, i think yours is the first

----------


## WorkinHard2Day

> I got some Mastaplex 100 and Trenaplex 100 on the way too...I'll post up pics of them too.
> 
> Looking forward to the test, mast, tren stack...It's my fav!!
> 
> Seeing this is a new line to hit the market, I'll give my honest feedback on these products as well.
> 
> Respect,



That is some of the smoothest oil's i've ever had,went in easy sooo easy my mrs hit it in way too fast and i got a bump. Though it gave me bad case of the flu. I'm sure your gonna be impressed  :Wink:

----------


## juicy_brucy

Does anyone know if this particular lab makes 10ml bottles of test Ace?

----------


## Coop77

....

----------


## Swifto

VERY new lab indeed.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

very expensive lab indeed too!

----------


## theboss

looks nice.......but they should put the labels on straight.

----------


## GhostShot

I've seen it about, interested to hear how it works out

----------


## ACpower

ive herd good things about this lab it seems to be the talk of the town on a couple boards

----------


## therecanonlybe1

mmmmmm...pretty..

----------


## SVTMuscle*

That is the new company of *Do not post lab names* correct?

----------


## CYP400

they are just great marketers, i would never pay such inflated prices for a ugl

----------


## Knoxston

no they are not affliated with ** in any way i talked to the rep about this before

----------


## shrpskn

> they are just great marketers, i would never pay such inflated prices for a ugl


Who says I'm paying the inflated price of these products??  :Wink/Grin:   :Wink/Grin:

----------


## shrpskn

> Does anyone know if this particular lab makes 10ml bottles of test Ace?


No...the test ace is only available in the susta blend.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> No...the test ace is only available in the susta blend.


Damn. that is too bad. Thanks bro...

----------


## CYP400

who cares what you paid for it(for all we know ,you might have gotten it for free), the rest of the unknown world will pay like B* prices and that is wrong.

----------


## shrpskn

> who cares what you paid for it(for all we know ,you might have gotten it for free), the rest of the unknown world will pay like B* prices and that is wrong.


Oh well...."dog eat dog" in this game pal.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## scottish

Whats the old saying.. "membership has its privleges" Rock on..

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> That is the new company of *Do not post lab names* correct?


I thought you are allowed to post companies not labs, such as who I put?

----------


## shrpskn

> I thought you are allowed to post companies not labs, such as who I put?


It's still a UGL...humangrade manufacturers such as Schering or Organon are ok...any UGL is not allowed to be posted on the open board...even if they are now defunct, such as is the case with the lab you posted.

----------


## CYP400

> Oh well...."dog eat dog" in this game pal.


don't need to be a mod or whatever to be a top dog but enjoy this "stuff" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> It's still a UGL...humangrade manufacturers such as Schering or Organon are ok...any UGL is not allowed to be posted on the open board...even if they are now defunct, such as is the case with the lab you posted.


my b!

----------


## shrpskn

Ahh, f'ck it!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I want some cake...

----------


## scottish

*sits back and eats some more popcorn*

----------


## gigem

i think im gonna order me a cake and eat it too lol

----------


## lightwaytbaby

shrpskn...whats the cycle gonna look like?

----------


## shrpskn

> shrpskn...whats the cycle gonna look like?


Sustaplex 325 @ 1cc/eod
Mastaplex 100 @ 1cc/ed
Trenaplex 100 @ 1cc/ed

Goal: To become a striated piece of steel.  :Big Grin:

----------


## gigem

yes you are keep us posted

----------


## lightwaytbaby

> Sustaplex 325 @ 1cc/eod
> Mastaplex 100 @ 1cc/ed
> Trenaplex 100 @ 1cc/ed
> 
> Goal: To become a striated piece of steel.



running the same cycle but going eod and runing winny...how long are you gonna run that?

----------


## shrpskn

> how long are you gonna run that?


Current cycle is going to phase into this one...I plan to run these the back half of current cycle for 8 weeks.

----------


## shrpskn

Sampled this stuff out...

_Very_ smooth product...post-injection soreness from the short-acting esters has been tolerable...

Seems to be a very high quality product.

I'll update with results of extended use in a few weeks or so.

IMO, these guys are a good lab that should be able to make good competition for other top labs out there. Hopefully they will maintain quality in the long haul.

JMHO,

----------


## Information

> Just got these in...I know it's a new lab, but thought I'd post.
> 
> I'll update this thread with how this product treats me...
> *
> Edited. Photo contains website address.*


*This is posted in the wrong section. You should post your results in the member cycle results section.*

----------


## shrpskn

> *This is posted in the wrong section. You should post your results in the member cycle results section.*


Thank you.

----------


## Stroop

> Just got these in...I know it's a new lab, but thought I'd post.
> 
> I'll update this thread with how this product treats me...


I'd say you have some faks there.. Or they were stolen off the line.

(1) First thing is the bottle is too full. 
(2) It's too clear - It should be very slightly golden, but it could be the pic.
(3) The cap should say "Flip Off" with a circle thing in the middle - I heard of other caps but they don't use them.
(4) One of the labels is not strait - That's a bad sign right there.
(5) You're missing another small label to the right side with a 7 didget code and a use by Date.
(6) Could be just the picture but the 5 in "325" on the far right bottle is blured. That doesn't happen in flexograph printing.

Just to save face. I'd have to go back and say they were either stolen from the factory by one of the workers ... Or it's not real.

Just my 2 cents. I have the real thing and those don't look like mine.

----------


## ChuckLee

> I'd say you have some faks there.. Or they were stolen off the line.
> 
> (1) First thing is the bottle is too full. 
> (2) It's too clear - It should be very slightly golden, but it could be the pic.
> (3) The cap should say "Flip Off" with a circle thing in the middle - I heard of other caps but they don't use them.
> (4) One of the labels is not strait - That's a bad sign right there.
> (5) You're missing another small label to the right side with a 7 didget code and a use by Date.
> (6) Could be just the picture but the 5 in "325" on the far right bottle is blured. That doesn't happen in flexograph printing.
> 
> ...


You may go in the lab's website and check the serial number.

CL

----------


## Stroop

Tru...
Stock counts, Labels and numbers may vary over time.
If it's good then I'm jealous because it looks like he got 2 more amps per bottle than I did ... LOL !

----------


## skoaler29

well, this thread is almost a year old, and i know for sure they have changed the tops since then.

Im not 100% positive, but ive never heard of this UGL even being faked, although i could be wrong

----------


## Stroop

I was viewing this post as a non-member when I joined to reply .. I didn't see the date at the time. This is quickly becomming popular gear. I think it's a good bump for anyone out there in the buyers market to pay attention to what they are spending their money on and ask questions.

Some people are a$$holes and will put anything in a bottle if you will pay them for it ..

I bought Sus 250s once by "Infar India" without the "Organon" symbole on them ... Was told they were fake, so I went after my suplier and gave him hell about it ... Found out later that "I I" did make very good gear and never used the Organon trademark symbol on a lot of their 250s...

Sorry for the late reply. I just didn't know...
It's #1 in the search engin for Sustaplex 325

----------


## Lach01

Hope this helps on your stuff check the actual website out cos the new flip lids they have are not the same as this and they have an option to check out the Authenticity aswell. source has told me about these and told me to check them out and tell him if intreseted only reason i knew about it.

----------

